# SE London/ Kent meet xmas mini meet



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Sunday 19th December if suits all, little Jaunt around then maybe onto some food.
Meet about 11 - 12 depending on how people are fixed.
Suggest Royal Oak on A21 Green ST Green near Bromley.


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes yes im up for that!!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

May be up for that haven't gone to any meets yet (although I went to Brooklands) it's only 2 days after my Chrimbo do at work hopefully I'll have recovered


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll be up for that to. Haven't been to any meets b4 and Bromley is only down the road for me.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm not about that weekend, can do the weekend before though 

Saul


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Hi Gav/Saul et al,
Can't make the 19th either but if peeps are up for a spin on the 12th?
cheers,
Ken
PS - I'll TRY to keep up in my 'slow' standard off-road 225 TTC


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Can't on 12th, might be free on 19th.

Have a good idea of where to go

Vernan


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Vernon, where did you have in mind?


----------



## King_fisher (Nov 29, 2004)

im up for this...whenever

just not weekdays!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

RAVEN TTR said:


> Vernon, where did you have in mind?


Down to the Woodman at Goathurst Common (Ide Hill). Big car park, very good food, good drive out there. I'll give Gav directions if I can't come


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

vernan said:


> RAVEN TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Vernon, where did you have in mind?
> ...


Good stuff  
I'm pretty much with Kingfisher, i'll be up for it whenever, except weekdays.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

might..could pop down.. just to get awy from xmas shopping !


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

SE London/Kent Crew,

I could make this too, would be nice to meet local as i travelled to 2 Kneesworth meets and did'nt really get to chat to anyone. (not that i'm shy) Maybe it's because i'm a londoner.... 

Let me know what's happening.

Cheers

Bilbo Baggins

AKA mark. Merry Crimbo!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

19th good for all ?


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

19th is good for me although my end of season footy team do is on the 18th, so if i get up early enough and take plenty alkaselsa i will make it.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Sorry chaps, got to be at a christening in Hayes on Sun.

You have a PM though ronin


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope you had a good one guys and gals, my Christmas do left me a little under the weather  so I was unable to make it, hopefully next time :roll:


----------

